# Kimber Super Carry Pro Thoughts



## kevinm783

Just saw the new carry piece from Kimber on the website...curious to hear what others on this stie think about the new pieces looks...I'm guessing the internals are all the same and it shoots as great as the other kimbers, so this would just be from a purely aesthetic standpoint.

Thoughts? Comments? Cheers? Jeers?


----------



## Josser

Kevin, I think the Super Carry Pro looks awesome! Really nice bobbed Tail. Think it looks the best of the 3 Super Carries.


----------



## jtm54

It is a very nice gun, I love mine. Everything is pretty much the same as all other Kimbers. Unlike the series 2 Kimbers the Supper Carry is like the 70 series Colts. Not a huge deal to me but it is one thing I noticed.


----------



## VAMarine

jtm54 said:


> It is a very nice gun, I love mine. Everything is pretty much the same as all other Kimbers. Unlike the series 2 Kimbers the Supper Carry is like the 70 series Colts. Not a huge deal to me but it is one thing I noticed.


Do you know if the bobtail is cut to the same dimensions as the Ed Brown Bobtail? From looking at the pictures, it looks as if the geometry of the cut is a little different, or maybe it's just a deceptive picture. It appears to be more rounded while the Brown bobtails seem to have a more angular cut....








_Kimber Super Carry: Stock Photo from Kimber _

Compared to:









_Dan Wesson VBOB-Stock Photo from CZ's website_


----------



## Josser

VAMarine said:


> Do you know if the bobtail is cut to the same dimensions as the Ed Brown Bobtail? From looking at the pictures, it looks as if the geometry of the cut is a little different, or maybe it's just a deceptive picture. It appears to be more rounded while the Brown bobtails seem to have a more angular cut....
> 
> View attachment 500
> 
> _Kimber Super Carry: Stock Photo from Kimber _
> 
> Compared to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dan Wesson VBOB-Stock Photo from CZ's website_


You are correct, It is more rounded.


----------



## Baldy

That sure is one fine looking pistol. The wife has a CDP II Compact that is a little shooter. I have a Team Match II for the range and I can't say anything bad about either one. I have 6,000rds through mine and she has over 2,500rds through hers. Kimbers have been a good investment for us. :smt023


----------



## jtm54

It is more rounded, on the bobtail as some of the posted pictures show. Having felt both they do have different feels, but both feel very nice to me.


----------



## claimbuster

Mine came in last week. Have about 400 rds. through it so far.










Really great!


----------



## raptor

*Super pro carry FTF issue*

recently picked up super pro carry . I have 5 other Kimbers one 3 " two full size 45's & two 9 mm with no issue feeding rounds.
Super pro carry first time out on the range, shooting 230 fmj remington ,with the 8 shot pro tac mag ,it would consistantly jam first round from the mag.Racking the slide to feed or with slide back & releasing slide.Tried raptor 8 round mag same issue.Round would catch on the extractor & hold it low & not load in barrel.It would also do this halfway through the mag randomly.Also noticed the casings were hitting all over the place,few on top of my head. Another point I would make is a full mag was real hard to latch up.I was told the fact they fit the 8 th round in the mag,it is tight. After 6 mags I set super pro carry aside & shot the raptor full size - nice pistol.. Aegis shot real well too.

So got the pro carry home & decide to swap the extractor from the raptor .Pro carry cycled real nice not a single FTF jam with the raptor part. Ran couple of mags through without firing the pistol. 
Has anyone seen or heard of a similar issue ?


----------



## Rocker

I had to send mine back for the same issues as you said.. shells hitting me in the head (and even cut my forehead once).. and FTF's on just about every magazine .. When sent back it was ok.. It took about 3-4 weeks to get it back.. 

You can also try different ammo, and magazines..
I had the same problem with some types of ammo and found PMC or American Eagle all worked fine..

FYI the Kimber i had issues with was a brand new 3" Eclipse.. 
I had 2 other kimbers I bought used, a 3" Ultra Carry II and a 5" Eclipse Target.. and never had an issue with either of those.. 
I am hesitant to buy a new Kimber now.. 

Good luck..


----------

